# Question regarding upcoming move



## whiteskyline (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have recently decided to move to Portugal , I have European Passport, which I have recently issued(father family).
Please help me with those questions:

1. I work as a self employer on the internet, what is the process that I should do, in order to register in Portugal as citizen and self employer? 
2. What is Tax that I should pay as a self employer?
3. I want to live in Lisbon or Porto, any recommendations for areas there? I prefer to live near or not far away the main areas of pubs ,restaurants etc..
any rental accommodations websites?
4. How much does the health system cost?

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether you can move and work in Portugal depends on what you mean by a European Passport if you mean it states you are a EU Citizen then no problems
You can't register as a Portuguese Citizen you register as a Resident
1. You register with the tax office and Social Security as Self Employed
2. Under Simplified Tax Regime very approximately as it varies with type of work you claim 75% of turnover as expenses and taxed on 25%
If your turnover is +9,999€ you must register for IVA and charge +IVA to all work, you can offset IVA on acceptable expenses
Social Security is free 1st year to establish rate you then pay appox 29%
Health Service is included in Social Security but you pay subsided amounts for seeing a Doctor, medications, tests, operations are "free" but you pay an overnight charge


----------

